# "Paul's Case" Calvinist/Suicide



## SolaGratia (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone read or is familiar with the short story "Paul's Case" by Willa Cather? 

This is supposed to be about a Calvinist who committed suicide.

My English Prof. during lecture use this literature work to put down Calvinism, John Calvin, Pittsburg (Cumberland Valley) and the Church.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 1, 2007)

SolaGratia said:


> My English Prof. during lecture use this literature work to put down Calvinism, John Calvin, Pittsburg (Cumberland Valley) and the Church.



Genetic fallacy. End of rebuttal. For example, All Germans, past and future, are evil because of Hitler. 

I have heard of the author but haven't read the book.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 2, 2007)

I have read some Willa Cather, although not the story in question, and I highly doubt that she was a Calvinist. Certainly, Calvinists can commit suicide like anyone else, if the grace of God does not prevent them; but I doubt that a person who thinks Calvinism tends to suicide would like to see statistics.

Chesterton affirmed that it was Calvin who damned (or almost damned, I don't remember exactly) Cowper; but oddly enough, when Cowper was around the Calvinist minister John Newton, he did much better with his depression.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2007)

py3ak said:


> I have read some Willa Cather, although not the story in question, and I highly doubt that she was a Calvinist. Certainly, Calvinists can commit suicide like anyone else, if the grace of God does not prevent them; but I doubt that a person who thinks Calvinism tends to suicide would like to see statistics.
> 
> Chesterton affirmed that it was Calvin who damned (or almost damned, I don't remember exactly) Cowper; but oddly enough, when Cowper was around the Calvinist minister John Newton, he did much better with his depression.



Chesterton:

He was damned by John Calvin
He was almost saved by John Gilpin.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I have read some Willa Cather, although not the story in question, and I highly doubt that she was a Calvinist. Certainly, Calvinists can commit suicide like anyone else, if the grace of God does not prevent them; but I doubt that a person who thinks Calvinism tends to suicide would like to see statistics.
> ...



I'm assuming that it was Cowper who thought he was damned from reading Calvin, seeing as he was born in 1731. Calvin wasn't that much of a prophet .


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 2, 2007)

The author of "Paul's Case" Willa Cathar, was not a Calvinist or religious at all. She use this short story as a negative critiqued to organized religion in this case Protestantism. 

This short story was eventually made into a movie starring Julia Roberts brother Eric Roberts. The short story and the short movie are actually very impacting. 

When the world or unbeliever's read this short story like in High School or in College they learned that Paul (story character) was raised in a Protestant home where the Father was cold and harsh. Therefore, one who is not awared of historical and real Protestantism will come to associate Protestantism (Calvinism, Presbyterianism, Reformed, etc.) with this story, unfortunately in a harsh and negative way.

I think we as truly Calvinistic in our thinking and living can learn from this short story as how the world might come to think or associate us with. And how we should avoid being with are families and the world.


----------

